# Die dreckigsten Räder Top 1000



## Berni_95 (12. Dezember 2009)

Stellt hier Bilder von den dreckigsten Rädern rein....


----------



## Berni_95 (12. Dezember 2009)

und? habt ihr was zum über bieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (12. Dezember 2009)

Da sag ich nicht nein.












Gruss


----------



## Neo_78 (12. Dezember 2009)

Jawohl das nenn ich mal ein Thema. Bin mal gespannt was man so zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## derAndre (12. Dezember 2009)

Dreckiges Rad mit sauberem Dämpfer


----------



## Berni_95 (12. Dezember 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Dreckiges Rad mit sauberem Dämpfer



wow gute Bilder Gruß MARTIN


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Dezember 2009)

schlechtes Foto, aber dreckiges Rad  Eigentlich ist es nämlich schwarz


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. Dezember 2009)

mist, gerade abgeduscht das bike...
aber gute idee, nächste mal leg ich mich richtig ins zeug


----------



## norman68 (12. Dezember 2009)

Na mal sehen ob dein Thread besser ankommt wie meiner vor einiger Zeit.

Hier noch ein altes Bild 





noch eins gefunden hier noch das Stereo eines Bekannten


----------



## m.rr (12. Dezember 2009)

gute Idee 








 M.


----------



## Cawi (12. Dezember 2009)

Bilde ich mir das nur ein, oder sehe ich bis jetzt nur Cube teile in ihrem Schlammkleid posieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (12. Dezember 2009)

Cawi schrieb:


> Bilde ich mir das nur ein, oder sehe ich bis jetzt nur Cube teile in ihrem Schlammkleid posieren?



Was möchtest du denn sonst im Cube-Bereich sehen?


----------



## Cawi (12. Dezember 2009)

hups... das hat man davon wenn man immer nur die neuen Beiträge anschaut


----------



## Berni_95 (12. Dezember 2009)

Cawi schrieb:


> hups... das hat man davon wenn man immer nur die neuen Beiträge anschaut



Eins muss man euch lassen

coole Fotos

mal schauen ob wir 1000 Bilder zusammen bekommen

viele Gruesse berni 

Ps.: macht weiterhin Fotos von eueren Bikes


----------



## EagleEye (12. Dezember 2009)

Mein Fritzz war schon dreckiger aber davon gibts keine Fotos


----------



## mamdy (14. Dezember 2009)

war dieses Frühjahr im Hohen Venn


----------



## Neo_78 (14. Dezember 2009)

ein Wunder das sich da noch ein manches Rad dreht 
Schalten war aber nicht mehr drin oder?
Warum postest Du die Bilder denn nicht groß?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (15. Dezember 2009)

Solange man die Originalfarbe noch erahnt ist es noch nicht dreckig genug


----------



## MPK (16. Dezember 2009)

...und damit es nicht so dreckig ins Bett geht:


----------



## drexsack (17. Dezember 2009)

Meine Freundin würde mich töten


----------



## Neo_78 (17. Dezember 2009)

Schön wie exact das Vorderrad zwischen die Flaschen passt


----------



## slawo (17. Dezember 2009)

Der Platz zwischen den Flaschen wird wahrscheinlich immer fürs Vorderrad freigehalten!


----------



## Tobirace (17. Dezember 2009)

MPK schrieb:


>



So mach ich das auch immer, funktioniert super


----------



## derAndre (17. Dezember 2009)

Wie bekommt Ihr Eure Räder bis ins Bad ohne alles voll zu sauen? Wat bin ich froh das ich nen Wasserschlauch vorm Haus hab


----------



## hyrex (17. Dezember 2009)

Ist halt nur kein Cube, aber dafür schön dreckig 











LG, der Hyrex


----------



## Markus1577 (17. Dezember 2009)

Geile Sache!!


,


im Matsch machts halt am meisten spaß

(sorry ist kein Cube,aber finde wenn man davon absieht,passt es doch hier rein)


----------



## 08-15 (17. Dezember 2009)

mal ein Stumpi.....

wie macht Ihr das mit den grossen Bildern direkt im Fred?
Zifix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus1577 (17. Dezember 2009)

Also ich kopier ein fach die url vom bild direkt in den antworttext.weis nicht obs auch anders geht,aber bei mir hats funktioniert


----------



## Neo_78 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ned ganz so einfach aber fast. Du must in deinem Persönlichen Ordner die Bilder hochladen und dann das Bild groß an schauen dann kopierst Du den Link und fügst ihn mit Hilfe von dem Berg(Postkartensymbol) in deinen Antwort Text.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## 08-15 (17. Dezember 2009)

..


----------



## Organspänder (20. Dezember 2009)




----------



## jochimo (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab da auch mal was dreckiges zu bieten. Mein AMS125


----------



## warrior bike (21. Dezember 2009)

from croatia


----------



## Jierdan (21. Dezember 2009)

drexsack schrieb:


> Meine Freundin würde mich töten




das haben die so an sich 







sorry fürs unscharfe Bild ; (


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Dezember 2009)




----------



## m.rr (21. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (21. Dezember 2009)

Darf man mitspielen oder ist es "Cube only" ?


----------



## m.rr (21. Dezember 2009)

zeig her


----------



## basti138 (21. Dezember 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


>



Wie groß bist du denn 2,50


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Dezember 2009)

und das nur auf 200 meter . . .


----------



## Organspänder (22. Dezember 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn 2,50



1,98m


----------



## regenrohr (23. Dezember 2009)

nur ein bisschen Dreck...






schon bisschen älter (und noch arg bunt das Rad dazumal), hatte vor 2 Tagen geregnet und der Weg führte knapp 3km über eine Apfelplantage....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

